# كل ما يدعيه النصارى و اليهود على القرآن مو&#15



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*كل ما يدعيه النصارى و اليهود على القرآن مو&#15*

للأسف الشديد فإن النصارى مثلاً :
يقولون :
ما هذا النسخ في القرآن ؟
فأرد :  في أناجيلكم  نسخ كثير و كبير .

و يقولون : القرآن فيه تكرار ( و هذا غير صحيح ) :
فأرد : بل أناجيلكم هي المتكررة .

يقولون : عنف في قرآنكم .
أرد : الأعنف في أناجيلكم .

يقولون : الإرهاب و القتل في قرآنكم .
فأقول : بل في الأناجيل فقط.

و يقولون : القرآن فيه دعوة  لسوء الأخلاق :
فأرد : بل الأناجيل  فيها الدعوة من الرب  لأنبيائه كما تزعمون :
بأن يزنون و يتخذون الأخدان .

أي مسألة فيها أي شبهة على الإسلام :
أقسم بالذي رفع السماء بلا عمد نراها :
أنها في الأناجيل واضحة و متكررة و ليست بالشبه :
بل حقائق دامغة .

فمثلاً : تدخل المرأتان إلى مصر ( و ارجعوا لآياتكم لمعرفة من أعني ) :
و تجدان :
( الرجال الذين  منيهم مني الخيل  و أجسادهم أجساد البغال ، فيفضوا بكارتيهما ) :
أتعرفون من تلك المرأتين ؟


----------



## Zayer (25 نوفمبر 2005)

بارك الله فيك اخي  و الى الامام


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> للأسف الشديد فإن النصارى مثلاً :
> يقولون :
> ما هذا النسخ في القرآن ؟
> فأرد : في أناجيلكم نسخ كثير و كبير .


أين الدليل


> و يقولون : القرآن فيه تكرار ( و هذا غير صحيح ) :
> فأرد : بل أناجيلكم هي المتكررة .


نحن لا نتكلم بدون آيات مرفقة ارفق كلامك


> يقولون : عنف في قرآنكم .
> أرد : الأعنف في أناجيلكم


لاحظ انك تقول انجيل والأنجيل هو العهد الجديد اين دليلك على كلامك


> يقولون : الإرهاب و القتل في قرآنكم .
> فأقول : بل في الأناجيل فقط.


كلام انشا بلا دليل


> و يقولون : القرآن فيه دعوة لسوء الأخلاق :
> فأرد : بل الأناجيل فيها الدعوة من الرب لأنبيائه كما تزعمون :
> بأن يزنون و يتخذون الأخدان


حدد انجيل او العهد القديم ومن بعد ان تحدد اورد ماتريد ولكن واحدة واحدة كي لا يكون هناك تضيع للحقيقة


> أي مسألة فيها أي شبهة على الإسلام :
> أقسم بالذي رفع السماء بلا عمد نراها :
> أنها في الأناجيل واضحة و متكررة و ليست بالشبه :
> بل حقائق دامغة .


هو هو شوبتحب الحكي دون دليل


> فمثلاً : تدخل المرأتان إلى مصر ( و ارجعوا لآياتكم لمعرفة من أعني ) :
> و تجدان :
> ( الرجال الذين منيهم مني الخيل و أجسادهم أجساد البغال ، فيفضوا بكارتيهما ) :
> أتعرفون من تلك المرأتين ؟


ممكن رقم الآية وايرادها كاملة


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

بيلف و يدور و مواضيعه فاهية, بيحط عنوان يخلي الشخص بيمط من مكانه, و لما نوصل للموضوع نلقاه مجدر كلام


خليك انسان عاقل و ارقي بمستوى الحوار


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي محبة إليك الرد :
1 - الدليل على النسخ في الأناجيل :
أ - جيرميا : أي أرمياء : 8 : 8 يقول :
كيف تقول أننا أذكياء و قانون الرب معنا ؟
انتبه أو استمع !
إن القلم الزائفة للكتبة حولته إلى زيف .
ب - أرمياء : 6 : 10 يقول :
استمع !  إن كلمة الرب فيهم مبخة و مؤنبة ... إلى أن قال :
من النبي و حتى إلى القسيس كل منهم  يقوم بالتزييف .
ج - أرمياء : 14 : 14 يقول :
إن نبؤات الأنبياء تزيف بإسمي ( أي بإسم الرب ) :
لم أرسلهم بذلك ،
و لم آمرهم بذلك ،
و لم أكلمهم أصلاً .
د - أرمياء : 23 : 31 يقول :
إنهم ( أي الكتبة و الأنبياء ) يستعملون ألسنتهم ،
ثم يقولون :
هو ( أي الرب ) قال .
هـ - أرمياء : 23 : 36 يقول :
و إن عبء الرب ..... إلى أن قال :
لقد اسأتم إلى كلمة الرب  الحي .
---
المصيبة  هنا :
=========
=========
كورينثيانس 1 : 13 : 9 يقول :
=================
هنا باول  يعطي نبوءة بأن هناك كلمة للرب ستنهي الكلام السابق كله .
-------------
و - الكتب المحذوفة في الأناجيل :
The Books of Apocrypha :
---------
هذه هي الكتب السبعة الكاثوليكية المشكك بصدقيتها و التي :
رفضها البروتستانت و خذفوها من أناجيلهم .
و على رأس الأناجيل تلك :
نسخة الملك جيمز :
أتحدى أي نصراني أن يثبت وجودها هناك ..............&&&&&&&
--
و هي :
====
1 - Tobit 
2 - Judith
3 - Esther
4 - The Wisdom of Solomon
5 - Baruch
6 - 1st. Maccabees
7 - 2nd. Maccabees
---
و هناك الكتب المشكوك فيها أيضاً في  :
إنجيل ما يسمى اليوم :
(( نسخة إنجيل اللغة الإنجليزية  اليوم )) @!!!!@@@
و هي :
====
1 - Sirach
2 - The letter of Jeremiah
3 - The Prayer of Azariah and the song of the three ypung men
4 - Susana
5 - Bell if the Dragon
6 - 1st. Esdras
7 - 2nd. Esdras
8 - The prayer of Manasseh
--
ملاحظة مهمة جداً :
===========
الإنجيل الجديد المسمى : نسخة الإنجليزي اليوم :
له نسختان متناقضتان أشد التناقض @@@@@
----
2 - الآيات المتكررة في الأناجيل مثل :
التي أوردنا عن أرمياء .
-
3 - العنف في الأناجيل مثل :
أ - حزقيال : 9 : 5 يقول :
==============
( قال الرب :
إذهبوا خلال المدينة ، و اضربوا بقوة ،
و لا تجعلوا لأعينكم الصفح ،
و لا تشعروا بالأسى ،
اذبحوا تماماً  كل كبير  و صغير ،
البكر ،
و الصغار ................ ،
و حتى النساء ).
ب - في نمبرز ( الأرقام ) : 31 : 1  يقول :
======================
( و أوحى الرب لموسى :
أن انــــتــــــقـــم من الأطـــــفــــال ، أطفال المدائن ،
... إلى أن يقول :
فانتقموا  من الكل و ذبحوا كل الذكور ) .
ج - يوشع : 6 : 16 يقول :
===============
( قال يوشع لبني إسرائيل :
لقد أعطاكم الرب مدينة الكنعانيين .... إلى أن قال :
حطموا كل ما في المدينة ،
كل من الرجال و النساء ،
الصغار و الكبار ,
الثيران و الغنم ،
و الحمير ،
بـــحــــد  السيف .............@@@@@ ) .
أكتفي بهذا !!
--
4 - أما بخصوص الإرهاب فلا نحتاج للإنجيل و هو مليء بذلك مما أسلفت و غيره :
بل لنرى :
======
من رمى القنابل النووية على هيروشيما و ناجازاكي :
و قتل في اللحظة الأولى أكثر من 240 ألف  بريء  ياباني ؟؟؟؟؟
---
5 -  دعوة الرب  لأنبيائه و عبيده بالزنى و الفحش في الأناجيل مثل :
أ - آموس 7 : 16 يقول :
==============
( قال الرب لأمازياه :
تقول أن النبوة .... إلى أن قال :
يجب أن تكون امرأتك  بـــــاغــــيـــــــة ..... ) .
ب - أرمياء : 8 : 9 يقول :
================
( لقد رفضوا كلمة الرب ،
لهذا ... سوف أ‘طي نساءهم  للغير ) .
-
ج - أيسياه Isiah ) : 3 : 16  ) يقول :
====================
( قال الرب : بسبب بنات زايون ..... إلى أن قال :
الرب سوف يفضح أجزاء أجسامهم الخاصة ) .
--
د - أرمياء : 13 : 22 يقول :
===============
( بسسب عظمة .... إلى أن قال :
سوف أزيح لباسهن و أضعها على رؤوسهن حتى أفضحكن ،
و أري الخزي عليكن للكل ،
و لقد رأيت زناكن .... ) .
--
هـ - ناحوم : 3 : 4 يقول :
==============
بسبب تعدد ... إلى أن قال :
سوف أري الشعب  عــريـــكــم .
--
و - هوزيا : 2 : 2 يقول :
==============
قال الرب :
..... إنها ليست زوجتي ...... إلى أن قال :
و كان زناها  بين ثـــديـــيــهـــا .
----
ز - قصة ( أهــولا  و أهــولــيــبــاه ) :
==================
في حزقيال : 23 : 2  يقول :
=================
( ابن الرب .....
إلى أن قال = و هنا الفضائح التي لم يستطع جيمي سواقارت قراءتها = و هي :
لاعبوا الــعــاهــرتــيــن ...
و فضوا بكارتيهما ....
و أنــزلــوا ...
و رأى الكل عريهما ...
و دخلت العاهرتان أرض مـصـر :
و رأيا الرجال الذين أجسادهم أجساد البغال ،
و مـــنــــيــهــم  مني الخيل ..... ) .
--
أكتفي بهذه الفضائح .
--
أما إرهاب القتل فأتيت ببعضه و هنا آتي بغيره :
--------
أ - في جدج أي الحكام أو القضاة : 3 : 31 يقول :
=======================
شمشون أمسك بــ ( 300 ) ثعلب و حرقهم بالنيران .
-
ب - جدج ( Judge  15 : 15 يقول :
=====================
و وجد .... إلى أن قال :
و ذبح ( ألـــف رجل ) .
--
ج - في هيبرو : 12 : 29 يقول :
ربنا يدمر النيران .
-
د - في  - 94 :  Psalm 1  : يقول :
=====================
ربنا هو رب الإنتقام . @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
أكمل بعد قليل إن شاء الله تعالى .


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

يتبع للرد على الأخ محبة :
هل رددت على أسئلتك الآن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> يتبع للرد على الأخ محبة :
> هل رددت على أسئلتك الآن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا لأن اسألتك كلها من التوراة اليهودي وليس الأنجيل المسيحي
ورغم هذا كله صدقني هناك رد عليها ولكن سأنتظر حتى تأتي بآيات من الأنجيل اي العهد الجديد وفي حال عجزك وهذا شيء أكيد سأرد على كل ماسبق رغم انه توراتي يهودي وليس الأنجيل العهد الجديد المسيحي


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

مساعد قال:
			
		

> أخي محبة إليك الرد :
> 1 - الدليل على النسخ في الأناجيل :
> أ - جيرميا : أي أرمياء : 8 : 8 يقول :
> كيف تقول أننا أذكياء و قانون الرب معنا ؟
> ...


 
اين تفسير النص؟



> ب - أرمياء : 6 : 10 يقول :
> استمع ! إن كلمة الرب فيهم مبخة و مؤنبة ... إلى أن قال :
> من النبي و حتى إلى القسيس كل منهم يقوم بالتزييف .


اين تفسير النص؟





> ج - أرمياء : 14 : 14 يقول :
> إن نبؤات الأنبياء تزيف بإسمي ( أي بإسم الرب ) :
> لم أرسلهم بذلك ،
> و لم آمرهم بذلك ،
> و لم أكلمهم أصلاً .


اين تفسير النص؟




> د - أرمياء : 23 : 31 يقول :
> إنهم ( أي الكتبة و الأنبياء ) يستعملون ألسنتهم ،
> ثم يقولون :
> هو ( أي الرب ) قال .


اين تفسير النص؟



> هـ - أرمياء : 23 : 36 يقول :
> و إن عبء الرب ..... إلى أن قال :
> لقد اسأتم إلى كلمة الرب الحي .
> ---


 




> المصيبة هنا :


 
ما في مصيبة الا انت, جاهل و بتتكلم...



> كورينثيانس 1 : 13 : 9 يقول :
> =================
> هنا باول يعطي نبوءة بأن هناك كلمة للرب ستنهي الكلام السابق كله .
> -------------


 
اين النص؟ و اين تفسيره؟






> 2 - الآيات المتكررة في الأناجيل مثل :
> التي أوردنا عن أرمياء .
> -
> 3 - العنف في الأناجيل مثل :
> ...


 
اين تفسير النص؟



> ب - في نمبرز ( الأرقام ) : 31 : 1 يقول :
> ======================
> ( و أوحى الرب لموسى :
> أن انــــتــــــقـــم من الأطـــــفــــال ، أطفال المدائن ،
> ...


اين تفسير النص؟



> ج - يوشع : 6 : 16 يقول :
> ===============
> ( قال يوشع لبني إسرائيل :
> لقد أعطاكم الرب مدينة الكنعانيين .... إلى أن قال :
> ...


 

اين تفسير النص؟





> 4 - أما بخصوص الإرهاب فلا نحتاج للإنجيل و هو مليء بذلك مما أسلفت و غيره :


ههههه شو الهبل داه... دليلك؟






> 5 - دعوة الرب لأنبيائه و عبيده بالزنى و الفحش في الأناجيل مثل :
> أ - آموس 7 : 16 يقول :
> ==============
> ( قال الرب لأمازياه :
> ...


 
ممكن تذكر النص كاملا مع تفسيره




> ج - أيسياه Isiah ) : 3 : 16 ) يقول :
> ====================
> ( قال الرب : بسبب بنات زايون ..... إلى أن قال :
> الرب سوف يفضح أجزاء أجسامهم الخاصة ) .


شوفوا الشاطر يسمي اشعياء ب ايسياه  ههههههه

اين تفسير النص؟




> د - أرمياء : 13 : 22 يقول :
> ===============
> ( بسسب عظمة .... إلى أن قال :
> سوف أزيح لباسهن و أضعها على رؤوسهن حتى أفضحكن ،
> ...


 

اين تفسير النص؟

و الشئ نفسه بالنسبة للنصوص الاخرى, يا بتجيب تفاسير يا موضوعك يغلق و يحذف, يا علامة ههههه


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أولاً - وصلتني رسالة و كتبتها في موضوع و لم أجده و هي :
===


			
				MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> العضو مساعد
> 
> ان تعلم كما انا اعلم انك لم تكتب اى من هذة المواضيع
> بل تعتمد على عملية النسخ واللصق
> ...


====
أفعل ما بدا  لك .
و لا تكذب علي فورب الكعبة لم أنسخ  كلمة واحدة !!!
------
و ثانياً - إذا أنتم تخافون من الحق فقفلوا المنتدى أحسن لكم لأنني أعرف :
معظم المسلمين فيه و سوف يكتبون عني في حال خفتم مني و منعتموني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> أفعل ما بدا لك .
> و لا تكذب علي فورب الكعبة لم أنسخ كلمة واحدة !!!


------
النسخ لا يعني انك تقص وتلصق بل تتكلم دون ان تتأكد إن كانت المعلومة صحيحة او لا



> ثانياً - إذا أنتم تخافون من الحق فقفلوا المنتدى أحسن لكم لأنني أعرف :
> معظم المسلمين فيه و سوف يكتبون عني في حال خفتم مني و منعتموني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اي حق وكلامك مليئ بالأخطاء بالآيات والأحداث والخ 
تضحك على نفسك


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي الكريم محبة :
إن كنت اخطأت في شيء فردوه علي فليس بعيب و لن أبك و أموت .
أما أن أضحك على نفسي :
فهذه و الله ثالثة الأثافي !!
طبعاً لن تفهم آخر سطر لأن غير المسلم ضعيف في اللغة العربية.

أرجو أن يكون النقاش بدون أي كذب أو لف و دوران .

فالمرسل يكتب لي بأنني أنسخ :
و أنت تقول :
ليس النسخ إلا بالكلام الغير موثق .

أتدري ؟
هذا بالضبط  ما يقوله أناجيلكم المحرفة و قساوستكم .
-
على فكرة بالنسبة للمدعو :
بطرس زكريا :
و الذي يأتي بكذب  واضح عن القرآن الكريم :
فقد دعوته للحوار :
فهرب .
فادعوه أنتم هنا لمناقشتي :
لأنكم  تلامذة صغار لا تستطيعون الرد على أسهل الأسئلة.
و لا تستطيعون حتى أن تسألوا سؤالاً  صعباً عن قرآننا .


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أعلم أنكم أخيراً  ستضيقون ذرعاً  بمن يرد عليكم :
و ستفعلون كل ما سيخلصكم منا !!


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

مساعد قال:
			
		

> أتدري ؟
> هذا بالضبط ما يقوله أناجيلكم المحرفة و قساوستكم .
> -
> على فكرة بالنسبة للمدعو :
> ...


 
قليت ادبك اكثر من مرة, لذلك تحذف عضويتك يا قليل الادب, 

الاخ مغلول من زكريا بطرس ربي يديمنا النا


----------



## استفانوس (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*يااخي مساعد
ارجو منك قرأت الذي تاتي به مرة ومرتين وتقتنع انت فيه اولا
ثم قدمه لنا
للاسف انك خلطت الحابل بنابل*


----------



## الداعية (25 نوفمبر 2005)

سللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللام
والله انك يا مساعد مسكين عشان الحق بيدك وانك على حق فما بتلاقي غير السب والشتم وكمان بيقفلوا الموضوع وبيقولوا عليك قليل ادب وكلوا عشان الحق
عاااالم


----------



## Messias (25 نوفمبر 2005)

لا تعليق

يستحق


----------

